# |<O>| Rio de Janeiro - B R A S I L |<O>|



## oliver999 (Aug 4, 2006)

wonderful natural scenes


----------



## Rekarte (Mar 28, 2008)

Nice City! 
More photos,please!


----------



## Deanb (Jun 7, 2006)

it really is THE marvelous city


----------



## Spainiswonderful (Jul 15, 2009)

*RIO IS THE MOST BEAUTIFUL CITY!*

Thank you so much Samba Man for sharing with us all these wonderful pictures. :cheers: Rio for me is the most beautiful city of the whole world. I remember the first time I saw the skyline of the city from the Atlantic Ocean aboard a cruise ship where I was working back in 1981 and during a huge and noisy electric thunderstorm with more than a thousand bolts of lightning :nuts: It was one of the most thrilling and exciting experiences of my whole life.


----------



## Deanb (Jun 7, 2006)

regarding the weather in the city, what's it like?

is it really hot and humid year-round and does it rain hard often?


----------



## LS Kim (Jun 26, 2006)

Great pics! Rio is absolutely amazing! :cheers:


----------



## xavarreiro (May 30, 2009)

nice


----------



## PortoNuts (Apr 26, 2008)

Cidade maravilhosa.:cheers2::cheers2:


----------



## SutroTower (Jun 25, 2008)

I must go to Rio...damn..is so interesting


----------



## Rudiero (Mar 6, 2008)

Rio?

No words!


----------



## 1GLAU (Feb 23, 2010)

Higorspario said:


> o Rio de Janeiro é quase perfeito! só tem que acabar com as favelas!


Tem gente q esquece q o Rio fica num país de 3° mundo...:nuts:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

@samba_man: please more photos


----------



## KYA BRENSON (May 29, 2010)

Hola a todos mis amigos Brasileros, soy fanatica, apasionada, aficionada, adicta y enamorada de Rio de Janeiro, para mi es la mejor ciudad del mundo........Rio es mi pasión ♥♥♥.................Saludos desde Bogota...............I LOVE RIO. I LOVE RIO


----------



## Rubinski (Dec 13, 2010)

very nice... lindo demais!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## brazilteen (Mar 20, 2010)

^^ English here


----------



## madridhere (Oct 10, 2005)

Rio is simply beautiful!!


----------

